
Ask HN: Examples of things that are MORE successful due to coronavirus? - andrewstuart
Some businesses&#x2F;events&#x2F;organisations have discovered they are MORE successful as whatever they morphed into due to coronavirus.<p>It would be great to read a list of them.<p>Here&#x27;s an example:<p>Melbourne International Film Festival numbers way up as digital-only festival proves a huge hit.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theage.com.au&#x2F;culture&#x2F;movies&#x2F;miff-audience-numbers-way-up-as-digital-only-festival-proves-a-huge-hit-20200820-p55nqh.html<p>Do you know of any business&#x2F;organisation&#x2F;event that has found that its new Covid&#x2F;isolation&#x2F;remote configuration works better than the old?
======
schappim
E-Commerce, Shopify, Apps, Home Improvement / Hardware (Bunnings), Consumer
Electronics & TV Sales (JB Hi-Fi, Amazon)

Acceptance of Government Authoritarianism and reduction of privacy to aid the
fight against COVID-19. Nationalism, de-globalisation (closure of borders,
lower interstate and international travel).

------
zanecraw
Amazon, and other online businesses for sure. Netflix/Hulu because everyone
has more time now at home. Gaming platforms and video games. Even those "meal
boxes" services like hello fresh and blue apron

------
rdtwo
Camping and outdoor activity, real estate prices, new housing starts. Sales of
gym and excercise equipment, playgrounds, video games, really all the hobby
sectors boats I think.

------
markus_zhang
mobile gaming, e commerce, pornographic websites, basically everything
addictive and online...

------
markus_zhang
Another one, real estate...

